# Belly skin color?



## Sally's Mom

Black belly skin is good.. usually a sign of good pigment.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Bayne was the same, pink in the beginning and now it's all black.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Shelley started out with a black belly but it has now lighten up more.


----------



## jpajinag

Some people call it "blueberry belly". You can search for threads on the forum for some insight.


----------



## ShipIt

Edgar's belly is a redish brown color.


----------



## Zazoo

My baby Zane has a black belly too.. Love it!! "Blueberry bellies" I think they call them..


----------



## Deb_Bayne

I went searching and found the old thread... although not that old....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ology-breed-standard/30368-black-bellies.html

So it's a UK origin... wow, my Bayne has ancesters in the UK, just like me. yipppeee!!! lol


----------



## GoldenJoy

Yikes! I didn't know I needed to worry about the color of her tummy, too???  Joy's belly is white!!! However, she also has perpetual snow nose, no matter how many hours we spend in the sun! Guess that's considered poor pigmentation, but she doesn't seem to care!


----------



## KristyP81

My little Bailey has a black belly skin color. I think they call it blueberry bellies. I'm not for sure. I think she looks really cute with her belly being that color.


----------



## ruby752

My Sandy has a black belly. It has lightened somewhat. She is 6 1/2 yrs. old.


----------



## Angelina

My dog Angelina who swims quite a bit had black bloches on her gray belly. She use to get ear infections quite a bit too. I brought her in and they did tests, vet found a systematic infection in her body. She gave her antibiotics for a month, twice a day. It cleared up. Maybe not the same as what you are seeing but that is what it was for my girl.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I remember my first golden when her little belly went from pink to a light "blueberry" as they say. I totally freaked out and thought something was wrong with her! LOL! Now I know it is a sign of very good black pigmentation-- a cherished quality. The next thing that freaked me out was when my first goldie got a black spot on her tongue around the age of late 2, maybe 3. It started out small, then grew a bit larger. Again--thought something was wrong with her....or that the breeder lied to me that she was pure bred! hahahahahhha! People at the dog park asked if she was part Chow-Chow! 

Now that I am on my 2nd golden, I am a bit more knowledgable, but just a bit!


----------



## 10999

Both of mine started with a suuuuper black little belly, and have lightened up completely  Here's a before and after of my Otis


----------



## alsublett

both of my Goldens has black bellies as pups - they have lightened significantly now - regardless of the color though, they still like them to be scratched!!!


----------



## gildalilly

I should have read this forum a few months ago! We had been treating our 2 year old boy for Pyoderma. He had lesions that just kept recurring. We went away for six weeks and left him with the breeder. When we returned his previously pink belly was dark purple. I was sure he was bleeding into his skin and figured he must have leukemia or something. We have been assured by several vets including a vet dermatologist that all is well...but the change was dramatic, and FAST. Sometimes the pigmentation is post inflammatory, but sometimes, it's just how it is. 
Kobi's mom


----------



## Barkr

Reminds of the Dr. Seuss story The Sneetche's( my grandsons favourite) The pink belly puppies had none upon thars. LOL


----------

